
How Jim Simons became the most successful investor of all time - known
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2019/11/14/how-jim-simons-became-the-most-successful-investor-of-all-time
======
known
[https://outline.com/aSeK4S](https://outline.com/aSeK4S)

